# Old Blood Crosses



## nittpitt (Dec 13, 2008)

Watchdog's Zues/Battendorf Gator lines crossed unbelievable bulldog terriers. Has anyone ever seen these ?


----------



## nittpitt (Dec 13, 2008)

*My little Gang*

These are what I was trying to explain to everyone.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

yes, I can see the unbelievable radiating from their bodies..???????????


oh ... and...... what in the world are you talking about in this thread??


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

^^^^hahaha!!!

What is so unbelievable about puppies?!


----------



## nittpitt (Dec 13, 2008)

What are you guys implying. I must have missed your humorous attempt to be sarcastically simple.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

nittpitt said:


> Watchdog's Zues/Battendorf Gator lines crossed unbelievable bulldog terriers. Has anyone ever seen these ?





nittpitt said:


> What are you guys implying. I must have missed your humorous attempt to be sarcastically simple.


My implications, as simple as they are, pose no threat to understanding what in the world you are trying to make a point of....

You said .. and I quote


nittpitt said:


> Watchdog's Zues/Battendorf Gator lines crossed unbelievable bulldog terriers. Has anyone ever seen these ?


 So,, what exactly do you mean by this?
what about your weeks old pups make them unbelievable bulldog terriers?
what the literal Fark are YOU implying>?

You shared a blurry pic of some seemingly newborn-ish pups cuddling together.. Not very unbelievable, in any implication
:clap:


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

HeavyJeep said:


> You shared a blurry pic of some seemingly newborn-ish pups cuddling together..


So blurry that if they were not a few different colors in there it would look like an amorphous blob.

I'm sure there is some cute pups hidden within that picture, but unbelievable? I believe in cute puppies :woof:

Now show me a modern day clone of a great like Eli, Jeep, Chinaman, Hank, the list goes on... And I mean CLONE of, not descended of their blood, and yeah you will have me with unbelievable!


----------



## nittpitt (Dec 13, 2008)

Sometimes certain words are used as terms of endearment and not literally as a way to express ones feelings about something are someone. My picture is blurry sorry I'm a engineer not a photographer.


----------



## nittpitt (Dec 13, 2008)

How do you clone a dog's that's been dead so long without descendants of the line I'm confused


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

How did those two dogs breed and create unbelievable bulldogs??? I am confused...


----------



## nittpitt (Dec 13, 2008)

That would be unthinkable, inconceivable, Improbable,miraculous....


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Would be?? Are we misunderstanding because of a barrier of language or maybe something a bit closer to stupidity?
You posted a pic saying "these are what I was trying to explain...
I think you need to explain better what you are trying to say....


----------



## nittpitt (Dec 13, 2008)

Language impediment cerebral unlearned, but it was just a simple pic of a proud moment.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

ah.. the cerebral attainment is clearing... 

You bred two dogs, they had puppies, you are proud,, got it :hammer:


:rofl:

MAKE them unbelievable bulldogs is all you can POSSIBLY do.. they are not made that way...

:rain:


----------



## nittpitt (Dec 13, 2008)

My jubilation is my most simplistic form of me....Didn't mean to cause such a uprising.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

uprising --- nah...

confusion and laughter -- a little...


----------



## nittpitt (Dec 13, 2008)

I also found it humorous


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Sounds like an interesting cross to me. You have a pedigree or paperwork for any of the breedings?


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Do you by chance have better pictures of those pups? 

*awkward chuckle* we love puppies around here.


----------

